# 2015.4 Release and Mobile Downloads Location



## mannp (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi there

I've been reading the forums recently on how to move my mobile synced photographs onto my Synology store.

Until today with the 2015.4 release I was struggling, as I didn't want the mobile downloads in their own folder on my local mac drive, but instead downloaded from mobile and moved to the synology while in the process getting sorted into directories /2015/2015-01-30/ format.

I see that today I can now setup the sync to do exactly that, select the synology location and select the /2015/2015-01-30/ structure, all good.

Except how do I import the existing 2000 synced photos from my local drive to get imported and moved into the synology photo drive please?

Or will changing the file location move them automatically into the folders, or will that only happen for newly synced photos?

Thanks in advance and I hope it makes sense!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I think that the new preference setting will only control any *new* downloaded files from LRmobile or LRweb, so any pre-existing synced files will stay where they currently are. To move them into the same folder structure on your NAS you'd need to do it manually from within the Folders Panel.


----------



## mannp (Jan 27, 2016)

Strange my post has gone? but the answer is here at least.

OK thanks Jim.

Do it manually you mean move the files, as they are not sorted into year order in the folder panel.

Would I be able to use the import dialog to import tham and move them at the same time?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2016)

No, you can't reimport them again, unless you first remove them from Lightroom (which would mean you'd lose any work that you've done on them)......but if that's not an issue then yes you could remove them from Lightroom (which will also remove them from LRmobile), but don't use the "Delete from Disk" option. Then import them from the current location using "Move" to put them into your preferred structure on the NAS.

But if you want to retain the existing work, you'll have to do the move from within Lightroom using drag and drop in the Folders Panel, i.e. sort them into date order then you can more easily select them in date groups for dragging to the correct dated folder on the NAS.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 27, 2016)

mannp said:


> Strange my post has gone? but the answer is here at least



It just dropped into moderation for some reason, but Jim could still see it as he's a Moderator.  I've approved it so you should be able to see it again now.


----------

